# Kiln number 2



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2021)

I built my first kiln about 10 years ago. Temporary on blocks. Moved it a few years ago. It worked great but tractor forks and being temporary it was time for something new. Many ideas later I got a decent deal on pre-made kiln. Insulated shipping pod. Will add to story as I finish it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 10, 2021)

Good for you Mike!! Looking forward to the rest of the story!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Good for you Mike!! Looking forward to the rest of the story!


So am I.


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks like this will give you considerable increase in kiln capacity. Should be some real successes in the days ahead. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks like a plan to me! I was thinking reefer box for down the road but those look to be much better built. Currently I am still on air dry with a couple commercial freezer units sitting around for procrastinating purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Looks like this will give you considerable increase in kiln capacity. Should be some real successes in the days ahead. Chuck


It will but I am only using 10' of it. I have 2 sets of heavy duty rollers of which I will mount to floor. Then I can stack 2 pallets of burl and push in followed by 2 more. I almost only dry short slabs. 
Back of kiln will be storage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 10, 2021)

Looks good Mike! Should be an interesting thread. Thanks for posting this up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 10, 2021)

Ps. This pod was bought new to grow pot in through the winter on outdoor pot farm but infinite wisdom of state government has decided outdoor pot is not as healthy for you. So the legal pot in our state has to be grown inside... 
My guess is it is about control and taxes....
Should be an episode of Ripley's believe it or not

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this thing done Mike!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2021)

interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2021)

@Tony what do you think of moving this to classroom. My be more useful there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 11, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> @Tony what do you think of moving this to classroom. My be more useful there


Done, I agree. Will be useful for many members.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> interesting!


Thanks for moving it Greg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2021)

Sorry Mike, missed your tag. Thanks Greg!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 5, 2021)

Well been awhile. My summer just got away from me. Now have to get it done. Just got power buried and am working on doors. Then the final insulating.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 5, 2021)

Very cool Mike, that was always a dream of mine to be able to buy a band mill and build a kiln. But that's not going to happen where I'm living now. So I'll just live vicariously through your work. I always thought an insulated container would be great to make a kiln from. Very cool Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 6, 2021)

Do you provide a heat source in these kilns or just air circulation or what?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Do you provide a heat source in these kilns or just air circulation or what?


Dehumidifier creates heat. fans to circulate. you need a heat source to get wood to 45-50 degrees so the dehumidifier works. and heat source to bug kill- 135. but the dehumidifier will keep it at 80-100+ degrees. I had to vent last one to keep it below 100 in the beginning. 
I have put frozen-15 degree wood (1500 lbs) in old one with a electric/oil filled radiator heater. In 3 days the dehumidifier was producing heat and I shut off heater. 5 -6 weeks later it was dry. it always amazes me how much water flows out of wood in beginning. an almost steady stream. I will have to experiment to see what heat I will need to get it to 135.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 6, 2021)

I use hi-tech $20 box fans from wally world and a 70 qt dehumidifier from same. They are very tough to kill. I thought about a Nyle but for $4000 I can buy quite a few of these. and I have 2 to finish killing already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## bluedot (Oct 6, 2021)

Interesting build!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Oct 7, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I use hi-tech $20 box fans from wally world and a 70 qt dehumidifier from same. They are very tough to kill. I thought about a Nyle but for $4000 I can buy quite a few of these. and I have 2 to finish killing alread


70 Qt or 70 Pint? I didn't see the Quart one on Walmart and I'm surprised a 70 Pint model would provide enough heat.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2021)

djg said:


> 70 Qt or 70 Pint? I didn't see the Quart one on Walmart and I'm surprised a 70 Pint model would provide enough heat.


I think it is 70 quart will have read. But I started with 40. And you might be right. Pint. 
I used the first kiln for 10 years. Never failed to work..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 8, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it is 70 quart will have read. But I started with 40. And you might be right. Pint.
> I used the first kiln for 10 years. Never failed to work..


Yea, they have 70 pint models. They don't hold that (8.75 gallons) but can pull that much a day. At least I think that was how they used to advertise them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 8, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Yea, they have 70 pint models. They don't hold that (8.75 gallons) but can pull that much a day. At least I think that was how they used to advertise them...


They are pints. I have no idea what they hold. I run line thru side and drain into gravel.


----------



## djg (Oct 9, 2021)

Just surprised a residential unit (I have a 50 pt in my basement for comparison) can generate enough heat to heat such a big enclosure.

I'm working on making a much smaller kiln (3'x3'x10') that will be serviced by a 25 pt dehumidifier. I'm guessing I'll need a way to introduce outside air if the inside gets too warm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2021)

djg said:


> Just surprised a residential unit (I have a 50 pt in my basement for comparison) can generate enough heat to heat such a big enclosure.
> 
> I'm working on making a much smaller kiln (3'x3'x10') that will be serviced by a 25 pt dehumidifier. I'm guessing I'll need a way to introduce outside air if the inside gets too warm?


This box will be 7x7x10=490 cubic ft last box was 5x6x12-360 cubic ft This will be better insulated. Face 12x6 of kiln 1 were 1/2 plywood with 1" foam screwed on. in the beginning it was sorta sealed, in the end, it had taken a beating from miss steps with tractor. I was still venting in October-Nov. and in spring. I do not use in summer. I would need an AC unit.
I like to keep green burl in the 80-90 degree range for the first 2 weeks. after that 100-110 is ok.
I assume with tighter box-more insulation, smaller door area and much better sealing and insulated doors that the 75 will need venting. the 50 did.
If your box -90 cubic feet is insulated and sealed I would assume you will definitely need a vent.
I have only had the one kiln. but learned a lot using it.
1. there is a LOT of water in fresh cut wood.
2. if you keep temps low enough in beginning it is very hard to screw things up.
3. Just because water stops coming out does not mean dehumidifier is dead. Usually it means wood is dry. This lesson is why I have 2 working dehumidifiers. 
4. I have used kiln for other things but most of my experience is with burl. Mostly maple burl but also box elder burl. I think burl is a much different animal than regular lumber.
5. also have to remember, I have read up on kilns and drying cycles, Etc. I go by none of this. I operate on what works for me nothing else. Why fix what is not broke.
Took me about 5-6 weeks to dry maple burl in last kiln. this one will have 2 sets of rollers on floor and the burl will be 2 stacks high-rolled in and another 2 stacks will go in. so I probably will have 1/3 + more burl in there. I expect results to be about the same. We will see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2021)

Have my wire underground now and almost have both doors done. Heavy duty ball bearing hinges, saddle joints at corners and plenty of screws. So far very solid and swings very easy. Will get other done and on today. Hopefully primed. Spray insulation pack is on its way. Getting closer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2021)

One step closer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Oct 13, 2021)

@Mike1950 
"Spray insulation pack is on its way. Getting closer"

Interested in hearing your experiences with this. Read about using the closed cell kits.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> @Mike1950
> "Spray insulation pack is on its way. Getting closer"
> 
> Interested in hearing your experiences with this. Read about using the closed cell kits.


Done some reading and have quite a bit of experience with the canned closed cell from work. it is messy. will be covered with proper respirator. also will close up and heat up but will open to air when I spray. then close back up. only doing the doors and cavity next to doors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 13, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> @Mike1950
> "Spray insulation pack is on its way. Getting closer"
> 
> Interested in hearing your experiences with this. Read about using the closed cell kits.


Just read all the instructions and warnings. 
Pretty cool tips. They change to blue if too cold.. hope temperature does not make issues for me. We will find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2021)

Sprayed today. Used tyvek suit nitrile gloves safety glasses and 3M 6100 respirator. Very easy. Dries fast. I was thinking this stuff does not smell at all until I stuck my head in there to look for my glasses. Yikes. It smells. Will let it out gas until smell goes away then pictures. Wiring is done. Door seals figured out. Very close to installing rollers and test.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2021)

Ps. 70 degrees today. 1/2 hour in suit and I was soaking wet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2021)

Not perfect but will work.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------

